# Invitation Wording help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay not sure if i posted this and it got lost somehow, but i cant find it so here goes. This year I am having another halloween costume party and want to push people to dress up without being a jerk about it. How do i say costumes required without saying that. Also what are some good costume ideas you can make from stuff at home. I had peeps last year telling me they coudlnt afford it and I was like WTF??? Ive got a bathrobe and rollers go as ur mom or a flannel shirt with jeans and a bandana on a stick and ur a hobo. So i want to include a list of low cost or free costume ideas that you can make from stuff at home or at least super cheap. I know you haunters can help me out.. THANKS


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Toilet paper mummy?? Toss a sheet over your head and go as a ghost.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It is almost impossible to force people to dress up.They wont bother to show up if they think they will have to come in costume.It took many years and finding the right mix of people, so that now almost everyone comes in costume and is excited about it.I used to provide a basket of cheap"eye masks",(think Mardi Gras), by my door ,decorated with feathers,seqins,ribbon,ect. If someone didnt want to wear a costume, they could done a mask and still participate.Keep trying Turtle,it took a few years for me to get to the,"Party that everyone talks about". Every year try to invite new folk that you think would dress,sometimes the rest will go along ,if they see or know everyone else is doing it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember last halloween my sister and a few of her friends went to a costume party.... on the invitations it assigned each of them a costume, and surprisingly everyone dressed up the part and then there was a contest at the end with some sort of prize. 

just a thought


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just put on it...."Costumes are a must"! If not one will be provided to u at ur own Risk!.
Then when thew show up out of costume send them to the garage to the table with ur extra costumes(from ur kids)on a table, and some make makeup there to too. Have ur sone holding a gallon of black paint and huge clown size paint brush and have him say...."are u ready for your costume now?"
It will make them come prepared next year....just a thought.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you have a theme turtle? In the past, I've encouraged people to dress up buy using the theme as a guide. For example, when I did the lodge / safe house for Monster Hunters, I suggested people come in disguise so the location would remain secret. It's a gentle nudge without saying "HEY don't be such a drag. Put on a costume!"

You could also mention in the invite that you'd be more than happy to help people with costume ideas. You could even get a stash of costume items (hats, oversized shirts, props), keep it at the front door, and let people choose their outfits when they arrive (and mention in the invitation this will be waiting for them if they need it.). (Just read the post above me and realized it was the same point basically - sorry about that)


----------

